# Water Cut



## watzmann (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi All, 

I have a problem in my home as water just come for a few hours during the day .the solution i found is to install a pump and reservioir but the cost was so high for me .


I thought i can do it by myself , just to fix a small barrel in the bathroom and to connect it with the water supply from upsaide and to make a tape in the barrel from the bottom

what do you think ? 

anyone did the same ?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 28, 2011)

watzmann said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a problem in my home as water just come for a few hours during the day .the solution i found is to install a pump and reservioir but the cost was so high for me .
> 
> ...



Well...I guess thats one way you could do it. Shouldn't be too hard to rig up a barrel, except, don't forget about it and let it overflow. What about adding a rain barrel? Does it ever rain in Cairo?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 28, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Does it ever rain in Cairo?



Probably not much...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Probably not much... QUOTE]
> 
> You mean you can tell how much rain they get buy the number of humps the camel has?
> 
> ...ya know there is a Cairo Illinois, do they have camels in Illinois?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 28, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> ya know there is a Cairo Illinois, do they have camels in Illinois?



Yea at the zoo! :rofl:

The writing, the water coming on for a few hours each day, and the suggestion of installing a cistern and pump, all suggest the user is in a foreign country to me.

I doubt Cairo, Il would get away with that on their municipal water system.

Anyhow, to the original poster there would be specific guidelines that you have to follow in order to maintain the safety of your water supply with any such system. I would suggest that you either use the services of a professional or, seriously research the requirements in your area.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure he will be looking after his drinking water. I think he's looking for help storing water for the toilet or laundry.  Something like a rainbarrel setup with a floatvalve?


----------



## watzmann (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually I'm looking to store water for the toilet and to the laundry and not a drinking water

So finally I'll install a barrel with a float valve and i'll install a new tab for this barrel and to be normally open .

what if i need to increase the pressure for the water coming from the barrel ? my only solution now is to install the barrel in enough height



Thanks for the Pyramids photo. regarding the rain actually we don't have much rain but we have Nile river and as I'm not living in Cairo i cannot use the Nile river water 

P.S : I'm living on the red sea coast



Thanks for your support


----------



## Redwood (Jun 29, 2011)

watzmann said:


> Actually I'm looking to store water for the toilet and to the laundry and not a drinking water
> 
> So finally I'll install a barrel with a float valve and i'll install a new tab for this barrel and to be normally open .
> 
> what if i need to increase the pressure for the water coming from the barrel ? my only solution now is to install the barrel in enough height



Yes, The pipes to the toilet and laundry would have to be separated from the regular water supply and the method used to fill the barrel would have to have a method of separation from the water supply. Usually an air gap where the water cannot backflow will suffice, but check with what they require in your area. Somehow I don't think it will match the standards here but you should have something to protect your water source.

Getting the maximum height for head pressure on the barrel would be a good idea.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 29, 2011)

watzmann said:


> Thanks for the Pyramids photo. regarding the rain actually we don't have much rain but we have Nile river and as I'm not living in Cairo i cannot use the Nile river water
> 
> P.S : I'm living on the red sea coast
> 
> ...




OK, curiosity gets the best of me sometimes... Tell us a little about life near the Red Sea. What are you seeing as changes since the removal of your last leader and government?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 30, 2011)

Watertanks.Com Forum
This site is dedicated to tanks and water storage


----------

